# YES! I taught my rabbit a trick!



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxX74DTmZMc&feature=channel_page


Brilliant!

[yt]AxX74DTmZMc[/yt]

Edit: I fixed it to where you can see it in the post (Shaggy)


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

awwwwwwwww hes so cute !!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you Sue!


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool Rabbit, Nice trick.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Ya, he's a lion head. 
It only took about 5 days to learn it! LOL.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Our 2 daughters would be screeming at me to get one if they saw that Video. 
They had one for a short term from school but the dogs always wanted to get near it. Not to hurt it just to get near it.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm sure they'd enjoy one! If you ever decide to get one, makes sure it's neutered or spayed, it makes them more friendly and less territorial  

But Azlan isn't neutered yet but he does show some mating behavior! lol.


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats awesome. My girlfriend and I had a dwarf rabbit who liked to play with cats. We had to give it to a family member when we left for college, it escaped while we were gone


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Maztachief said:


> Thats awesome. My girlfriend and I had a dwarf rabbit who liked to play with cats. We had to give it to a family member when we left for college, it escaped while we were gone



Oh no


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Awwww, so cute!


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Whatever you do don't put him in with the snake.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol, I don't have my snake anymore! I couldn't bring him to Germany without paying LOADS of money and doing 289374683 pounds of paper work  I miss him.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Did you get the rabbit in Germany?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Can you come on over and teach my gunnie pig a few tricks?

He needs a little education.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

like make supper, do the dishes, get the laundry...


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Smark-Yes I did.

Fish_doc- I LOVE guinea pigs but I tried teaching my GP to do the same trick but he has an attention span of like 1.3 seconds. 

Fishfirst-Those are not tricks! Those are chores. Boring.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Isn't it like 3AM in Germany now? Here its 8:00PM


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Ya, I'm a bit of a night owl  

I have to get up in like 5 hours too


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Geesh Get some sleep


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Ahhh, Im going, I'm going! 

Good night!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I just told my sister I would take care of her rabbit while she goes to our parents over christmas. Maybe I could supprise her by training her rabbit a few things while she is gone. 
Any tips???

And yes about the only trick our gunnie pig knows it to shake the cage when we go near the bar in the family room because he knows we keep fresh carrots in the mini fridge for him. Other than that he can never remember what happened 10 sec ago.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Well with my rabbit i used his favorite treat....RAISINS!  

First take whatever the rabbit likes hold the treat to it's mouth and make him spin, either clockwise or counter clockwise, don't change it everytime. Stick to one direction. Start slowly and while you're doing it give him a phrase "Spin", "circle", "twirl", it could be anything. Keep doing it until he loses interest. The next day do the same thing. It's actually good to do two lessons a day. Gradually pull the treat farther away from his mouth and do a larger circular motion around his body so that he spins. He'll learn eventually. Don't forget to say your phrase while doing it. 


First he'll learn just to follow the treat. In order to stop that continue to say the phrase without the hand motion until he does it. When he does, reward him immediatedly.


----------



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

Awww! It makes me miss my rabbit. I had a mini rex that was bred as a show rabbit and he was a house-pet. Ran free with our three cats... even tried making cabbits with one. Haha. I was forced by my unforgiving parentals to find a new home for him. They didn't like the fact that he wasn't perfectly litter trained. >_>


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Fishychic - Thanks, Ill have to give it a try. I should have lots of time since I have the week off of work. 2x a day should work. We will have to see how the cats react to another member in the house though.

InuGirlTeen - It is funny you called them cabbits. We have a dog that raised our cats since kittens and we call them puppy cats because of the way they act. On the flip side you can tell they have affected the way he acts. When he is happy he has this strange growl that he does and never did before. We think he is trying to purrr like the cats do when they are content. The dog himself is a sheltie but is oversized for its breed and looks more like a small collie. So we call him our celtie - 1/2 collie, 1/2 sheltie. Even though he is a full sheltie.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I taught my cat a trick.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL! OMG! you've won fair and square! >.<


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I got my dog to chase his tail on command and he will howl along with me when I whistle but I havent got any pets that can dance. 
.
.
.
.
.
YET
.
.
LOL


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I know this is REALLY late but just wanted to say thanks to shaggy for editing the thread!


----------



## funnythingis (Dec 18, 2008)

thats cute


----------

